# Sobre las distintas monedas bullion



## Iram Abif (22 May 2010)

Hola a todos

Después de meses leyendo el foro me lanzo a escribir 

Quiero invertir unos ahorrillos en monedas de plata pero tengo muchas dudas porque veo que entre las distintas monedas bullion hay mucha diferencia de precio. Se que los panda chinos tienen también valor numismático pero no entiendo muy bien la diferencia de precio entre las Maple, Filarmónicas o American Eagle.

¿Cuales me recomendais comprar? ¿Las mas baratas o algunas tienen mejor venta que otras?


----------



## racional (24 May 2010)

Mejor comprar 1 de oro y no te complicas tanto.


----------



## stigmesh (24 May 2010)

En España son mas faciles de vender las de Mexico y USA ya que se colecciona mucho moneda de esos 2 paises. Ademas suelen ser de las mas baratas.


----------



## Iram Abif (25 May 2010)

Oro hace tiempo que voy acumulando pero quiero comprar unas cuantas onzas de plata. Gracias por la info


----------



## femstore (25 May 2010)

Iram Abif dijo:


> Oro hace tiempo que voy acumulando pero quiero comprar unas cuantas onzas de plata. Gracias por la info



Las más baratas son los elefantes de Somalia...y comercialmente tienen casi tanto éxito como los pandas. 

En cualquier caso, descarta el Maple


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Las más baratas son los elefantes de Somalia...y comercialmente tienen casi tanto éxito como los pandas.
> 
> En cualquier caso, descarta el Maple



Coño, femstore, como dices eso. Creo que andas algo despistado con el bullion.

Los elefantes de somalia no tienen salida en el mercado bullion. Si quieres algo más barato que los Eagles, mejor comprar rounds americanos de plata pura. ¿Y por qué descartar los Maples? Tanto Maples, como Eagles, como filarmónicas son las apuestas más seguras.


----------



## Eldenegro (25 May 2010)

Hombre, los Maple te garantizan un 9999, incluso tienen tiradas 5 nines (99999), asi que si hablamos de bullion puro y duro estan muy bien posicionadas.

Otra cosa es que la hoja de un arbol y el careto de la reina tengan mayor o menor valor numismatico/coleccionista.

La primera moneda bullion que tuve fue un maple, comprado en Canada, pero a mi me gustan los temas de plantas y me gusto la moneda (hay gustos para todo)


----------



## bentox (25 May 2010)

Pues a mi me gustan los pandas, kookaburras y koalas.
Una onza de plata con diseños llamativos...

de filarmonicas, libertad de mexico y eagles paso pues no me gusta el diseño.

En oro vale pero en plata, prefiero las que he comentado.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 May 2010)

bentox dijo:


> Pues a mi me gustan los pandas, kookaburras y koalas.
> Una onza de plata con diseños llamativos...
> 
> de filarmonicas, libertad de mexico y eagles paso pues no me gusta el diseño.
> ...



El que compre por el diseño está haciendo coleccionismo, y sobre gustos no hay reglas escritas.

Lo que es una tontería es comprar según el diseño si se está haciendo una inversión o comprando plata como seguro. Los buenos criterios de elección de la moneda bullion son:

(1) Mejor ratio overspot/internacionalidad.

(2) Mayor potencial de revalorización del overspot.

Para mi, la mejor moneda según estos criterios son el Eagle y el Maple. El primero, sobre todo porque si la crisis financiera se desencadena en USA (lo cual es lo más probable), el overspot de los Eagles va a volar. Por otra parte los Maples tienen el favor de los canadienses, y la producción es bastante menor que la de Eagles.


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El que compre por el diseño está haciendo coleccionismo, y sobre gustos no hay reglas escritas.
> 
> Lo que es una tontería es comprar según el diseño si se está haciendo una inversión o comprando plata como seguro. Los buenos criterios de elección de la moneda bullion son:
> 
> ...



Todas tienen valor facial  sino no serian monedas...

Por otro lado, a igual precio de compra, me quedo con nuggets (canguros) pero sobretodo pandas.


----------



## bentox (25 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Los buenos criterios de elección de la moneda bullion son:
> 
> (1) Mejor ratio overspot/internacionalidad.
> 
> ...


----------



## femstore (25 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Coño, femstore, como dices eso. Creo que andas algo despistado con el bullion.
> 
> Los elefantes de somalia no tienen salida en el mercado bullion. Si quieres algo más barato que los Eagles, mejor comprar rounds americanos de plata pura. ¿Y por qué descartar los Maples? Tanto Maples, como Eagles, como filarmónicas son las apuestas más seguras.



No hablaba del mercado bullion, perdón por la confusión!
hablaba numismáticamente....tiene más rentabilidad el panda o el elefante, que maple filarmonica...etc.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 May 2010)

bentox dijo:


> En caso de subida de precios el diferencial se mantiene o se amplia a favor de las monedas con diseño...Solo tienes que mirar las páginas alemanas estos días atrás.... 22 a 23 € los pandas ... 19 € las filarmonicas....
> X tanto prefiero las que he comentado....
> 
> Solo te diré que las filarmonicas han subido de 16 a 19€
> ...



Usted confunde precio de compra con precio de venta...:fiufiu:

Dígame donde el precio de recompra ha subido de la manera que indica...

El overspot en los precios de venta no es debido a la subida de la plata, sino a la disponibilidad y cuando se emite la moneda.

Evidentemente si la plata sube mucho el diseño no valdrá gran cosa. Lo puede ver hoy en algunas monedas de oro con valor numismático. El valor numismático es hoy lo de menos...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> No hablaba del mercado bullion, perdón por la confusión!
> hablaba numismáticamente....tiene más rentabilidad el panda o el elefante, que maple filarmonica...etc.



Numismáticamente no sé si alguna tendrá algún valor (el futuro lo dirá), pero el maple seguro que no. Pero el overspot por demanda (que no es valor numismático) es muy probable que suba. Es muy diferente comprar monedas bullion por cienes que moneda de colección por unidades.


----------



## femstore (26 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Numismáticamente no sé si alguna tendrá algún valor (el futuro lo dirá), pero el maple seguro que no. Pero el overspot por demanda (que no es valor numismático) es muy probable que suba. Es muy diferente comprar monedas bullion por cienes que moneda de colección por unidades.



Numismáticamente te digo que ya sin esperar al futuro, tanto el panda como el elefante (especialmente este último) tienen una buena base. El problema es que NO es nada facil vender 500 monedas *bullion * (en otros casos no tiene nada que ver) a valor numismático especialmente en España. Si tu te vas con 1500 monedas bullion (panda y elefante) a la convención de Berlin, te duran las 1500 3 horas expuestas ya que alli el concepto de coleccionismo nada tiene que ver con España, y en dicha feria la afluencia de comerciantes es desbordante, por tanto a base de vender lotes de 10 ó 20 monedas, con un overspot del 30% te las compran con relativa facilidad (nadie ha dicho que sean comerciantes alemanes)

El maple de cara al coleccionismo es la única que jamás se revalorizará, al menos en España.
Como los que compráis bullion os da "casi" igual que moneda comprar pues miráis el peso yo apostaria por el elefante de Somalia, es la que SIEMPRE se vende con menos overspot y tiene tan buena salida numismática como el panda.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (26 May 2010)

Ahora mismo estaba mirando una tienda alemana por curiosidad y las onzas más baratas son el eagle, el elefante y la libertad mexicana, todas a 19,25 que viene a ser casi un 30% de overspot. ¿Qué valor numismático podría tener la libertad?


----------



## femstore (26 May 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Ahora mismo estaba mirando una tienda alemana por curiosidad y las onzas más baratas son el eagle, el elefante y la libertad mexicana, todas a 19,25 que viene a ser casi un 30% de overspot. ¿Qué valor numismático podría tener la libertad?



Valor numismático:

Elefante y panda 22-25 euros

Eagle y mexico 18

filarmónica 16
maple 14

AHORA BIEN, dentro de un año, calcula:

Elefante y panda 2010: 28 euros
El resto 20

No por ser plata el valor numismático debe ser superior a su valor en metal. Son mercados diferentes, para lo bueno, y para lo malo.

Y eso, vendiendo de 1 en 1. Cualquier numismático (hay pocas excepciones) comprando cantidad no te pagará más del 40% por debajo de spot. Unos son usureros..otros compran barato para vender barato y ni saben ni les importa el precio del metal.



En el caso del oro..ninguna tiene valor numismático actualmente. El oro ha subido tanto que ha superado el valor numismático que tenían.

Por norma general el numismático "profesional" es un hombre de avanzada edad frustado o cansado de otros negocios, y con escasa cultura. No saben cuanto vale 1oz de plata según spot, y sus únicas referencias son los precios del momento en el que compraron.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (26 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Valor numismático:
> 
> Elefante y panda 22-25 euros
> 
> ...



No me cuadran esos precios, el elefante es fácil de encontrar a 18-19 lerus al igual que los eagles, lo que si están más caros son los pandas.


----------



## femstore (26 May 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> No me cuadran esos precios, el elefante es fácil de encontrar a 18-19 lerus al igual que los eagles, lo que si están más caros son los pandas.



la ventaja es que el elefante sale más barato que el eagle en alemania.
Hablo del valor numismático. Aún es posible pillarlos como los eagles porque hace menos de 2 meses los alemanes vendían el elefante a 15 euros.

Más bien lo que me refiero es que si pones un elefante a 22 euros lo vendes. Y un panda también. Pero el resto....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Como los que compráis bullion os da "casi" igual que moneda comprar pues miráis el peso yo apostaria por el elefante de Somalia, es la que SIEMPRE se vende con menos overspot y tiene tan buena salida numismática como el panda.



El elefante de Somalia es como los dinars de Andorra o los rounds americanos, con la diferencia que estos últimos los compran en muchos sitios, y llevan menos overspot.

¿Donde compran los "elefantes de Somalia"?

¿Por cuanto overspot puedes conseguir los elefantes?

No veo en qué puede ser interesante esa moneda que no conoce ni Dios en el mercado internacional. Además sospecho que la distribución está controlada por unos pocos ¿Me equivoco?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Valor numismático:
> 
> Elefante y panda 22-25 euros
> 
> ...




Venga, femstore, no nos cuentes milongas. Danos un link donde pongan precio de compra de los elefantes de Somalia. Los Panda, como las Kookaburras, se pagan algo más pues llevan decenios acuñándose. Pero los elefantes no. Personalmente no pago por ellas más que por un round.


----------



## femstore (27 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El elefante de Somalia es como los dinars de Andorra o los rounds americanos, con la diferencia que estos últimos los compran en muchos sitios, y llevan menos overspot.
> 
> ¿Donde compran los "elefantes de Somalia"?
> 
> ...



Los elefantes de somalia los compras en cualquier casa alemana dedicada al bullion.
Por otro lado, es la moneda bullion que menos overspot suele llevar (entre el 1 y el 5%)

A nivel internacional los compra cualquier coleccionista de moneda.

No te entiendo, hablas de comprar monedas por su valor en metal y dices que los elefantes no los compra ni Dios, cuando debería ser tu moneda preferida...poco overspot, muy comercial, alto valor numismático frente a sus primas hermanas..y ¡1 oz de plata!

O compras plata, o hablas de numismática, pero no ahora de una cosa, y luego de otra.

la onza de somalia cotiza internacionalmente como bullion, por tanto, entra en bullion tanto como los eagles, pandas, maples, etc..


----------



## femstore (27 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Venga, femstore, no nos cuentes milongas. Danos un link donde pongan precio de compra de los elefantes de Somalia. Los Panda, como las Kookaburras, se pagan algo más pues llevan decenios acuñándose. Pero los elefantes no. Personalmente no pago por ellas más que por un round.



¿Los elefantes no?

Los elefantes se empezaron a acuñar el mismo año que los pandas....no hablamos de una moneda "nueva".

En ebay podrás ver que es fácil venderlos al mismo precio que los pandas.


----------



## femstore (27 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No veo en qué puede ser interesante esa moneda que no conoce ni Dios en el mercado internacional. Además sospecho que la distribución está controlada por unos pocos ¿Me equivoco?



¿¿¿¿Pero como puedes decir algo asi????:8::8:

¿Has ido a ferias internacionales?
Por que precisamente TODOS los años en TODAS las ferias internacionales de monedas bullion presentan los 3 pandas junto a los 3 elefantes del año correspondiente!! Plata, Plata con baño de oro, y Plata con color.

Sospechas mal. El elefante de Somalia no tiene exclusividad ni distribución cerrada, es una tirada como cualquier otra moneda bullion y CUALQUIERA puede comprarla en los mismos sitios que te venden pandas, eagles, maples, etc.
Se revaloriza mejor que los eagles, maples etc..por la simple causa de que tiene un elefante en el anverso, y la temática animal es un punto MUY fuerte en el coleccionismo de monedas.

El panda se vende por que tiene un panda, no por que tenga 10 yuan de facial, o por que sea de China.
El elefante por lo mismo, las kookaburras, koalas, horóscopos, etc por lo mismo.
Los eagle, maple, mexico, filarmónica...apenas tienen valor numismático por que siempre son iguales, sólo cambian el año pero la moneda no tiene ningún atractivo numismático.


----------



## Iram Abif (27 May 2010)

Gracias a todos. Solo me interesa tener onzas de plata como ahorro a largo plazo para diversificar el ahorro en oro así que al final me he decidido en onzas de Libertad de México y Eagles de USA que son las que he encontrado a buen precio.

Tengo otra duda y no se muy bien que hacer. Tengo unas cuantas monedas de 12 euros de plata de las que vende el BdE y no se si quedarme con ellas o si cambiarlas en el banco por los 12 euros unidad y comprar onzas de plata pura con el dinero de esas monedas. ¿Que opinais?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> ¿Los elefantes no?
> 
> Los elefantes se empezaron a acuñar el mismo año que los pandas....no hablamos de una moneda "nueva".
> 
> En ebay podrás ver que es fácil venderlos al mismo precio que los pandas.




En Ebay no me interesa. ¿No hay tiendas online donde los compren? Creo que para los eagles, pandas, y otras monedas si tienes.


----------



## femstore (27 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En Ebay no me interesa. ¿No hay tiendas online donde los compren? Creo que para los eagles, pandas, y otras monedas si tienes.




No lo sé, sabes que no suelo estar dentro del bullion..
se donde comprar, pero no se ninguna web donde pongan sus precios de compra.

Si alguien conoce webs alemanas donde compren bullion en plata, que las pongan por si figuran los elefantes...
yo la verdad es que ni idea.
ienso:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿Pero como puedes decir algo asi????:8::8:
> 
> ¿Has ido a ferias internacionales?
> Por que precisamente TODOS los años en TODAS las ferias internacionales de monedas bullion presentan los 3 pandas junto a los 3 elefantes del año correspondiente!! Plata, Plata con baño de oro, y Plata con color.
> ...



A ver, macho, a tomar el pelo a otro sitio. Aquí tienes al mayor vendedor de bullion online de USA:

Buy Silver Bullion Bars & Coins | Safe & Secure Online Ordering 24/7

Dime donde tienen los elefantes de Somalia. Veo Kookas, pandas, eagles, maples,...Los elefantes no los compra ni los conoce ni Dios. Además te dan precios de recompra.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> No lo sé, sabes que no suelo estar dentro del bullion..
> se donde comprar, pero no se ninguna web donde pongan sus precios de compra.
> 
> Si alguien conoce webs alemanas donde compren bullion en plata, que las pongan por si figuran los elefantes...
> ...




Pues ese es el problema. Que una cosa es el bullion y otra el coleccionismo y el tirar el dinero con el overspot. 

Lo que cuenta de una moneda bullion es donde y a que precio te recompran 500.


----------



## femstore (27 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A ver, macho, a tomar el pelo a otro sitio. Aquí tienes al mayor vendedor de bullion online de USA:
> 
> Buy Silver Bullion Bars & Coins | Safe & Secure Online Ordering 24/7
> 
> Dime donde tienen los elefantes de Somalia. Veo Kookas, pandas, eagles, maples,...Los elefantes no los compra ni los conoce ni Dios. Además te dan precios de recompra.




Joder, pues en la web de tu firma los veo en primera página.
No se donde quieres ver la tomadura de pelo, y más con un tipo de moneda que ni me va ni me viene...pero que a los inversores que leen el foro, les puede servir de mucho.


Silbertresor - Silbermünzen 1 Oz


Al igual que en cualquier web alemana


----------



## segundaresidencia (27 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿Pero como puedes decir algo asi????:8::8:
> 
> ¿Has ido a ferias internacionales?
> Por que precisamente TODOS los años en TODAS las ferias internacionales de monedas bullion presentan los 3 pandas junto a los 3 elefantes del año correspondiente!! Plata, Plata con baño de oro, y Plata con color.
> ...



creo que monster te esta pidiendo a gritos un enlace donde poder comprar el mismo esas monedas,sin acritud
un saludo


----------



## femstore (27 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pues ese es el problema. Que una cosa es el bullion y otra el coleccionismo y el tirar el dinero con el overspot.
> 
> Lo que cuenta de una moneda bullion es donde y a que precio te recompran 500.



En cualquier sitio que vendan bullion, te compran bullion.
¿Has preguntado?
Yo he preguntado a Barner (Suiza), Mietens y a Emporium y TODOS compran elefantes....a precio de bullion, no de coleccionismo.

Y vuelvo a repetir....el elefante es la moneda con menos overspot del mercado


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Joder, pues en la web de tu firma los veo en primera página.
> No se donde quieres ver la tomadura de pelo, y más con un tipo de moneda que ni me va ni me viene...pero que a los inversores que leen el foro, les puede servir de mucho.
> 
> 
> ...




¿De qué web de mi firma hablas?

En el link ese que das no veo el precio de recompra. Parece que sólo venden...sorpresa...sorpresa...


----------



## femstore (27 May 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> creo que monster te esta pidiendo a gritos un enlace donde poder comprar el mismo esas monedas,sin acritud
> un saludo



No eres el primero que me lo dice, me han llovido privados en cosa de minutos :XX:


----------



## femstore (27 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿De qué web de mi firma hablas?
> 
> En el link ese que das no veo el precio de recompra. Parece que sólo venden...sorpresa...sorpresa...



Perdona, la tenía en favoritos por que la vi en un comentario tuyo y pensé que era en tu firma.

Envíales un email, compran igual que venden.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> En cualquier sitio que vendan bullion, te compran bullion.
> ¿Has preguntado?
> Yo he preguntado a Barner (Suiza), Mietens y a Emporium y TODOS compran elefantes....a precio de bullion, no de coleccionismo.



¿Y qué precios pagan? ¿Son tímidos y no ponen los precios de recompra en su web? En el link de APMEX que te he dado vienen los precios de recompra...pero parece que tienen de todo menos Elefantes...



femstore dijo:


> Y vuelvo a repetir....el elefante es la moneda con menos overspot del mercado



El elefante está en la misma categoría que los "rounds" y los tienes con mucho menos overspot. Mira el link que te he puesto y lo verás.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> No eres el primero que me lo dice, me han llovido privados en cosa de minutos :XX:



¿Todos los multinicks de segundaresidencia? No te preocupes que yo los elefantes ni los compro ni los vendo. Como te he dicho no veo que tengan ningún interés. Los rounds americanos los compras muy cerca del spot y tienen mucha más salida.


----------



## femstore (27 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Y qué precios pagan? ¿Son tímidos y no ponen los precios de recompra en su web? En el link de APMEX que te he dado vienen los precios de recompra...pero parece que tienen de todo menos Elefantes...



Ya te digo...que no lo sé, pero si tengo que informarme, me informo. Siempre hablo hasta donde mi conocimiento llega.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El elefante está en la misma categoría que los "rounds" y los tienes con mucho menos overspot. Mira el link que te he puesto y lo verás.



Si, y en casi todas las webs alemanas están como moneda independiente, ¿A quien hay que hacer caso?

Lo que no entiendo es ¿Qué más da? no queréis monedas bullion a un precio lo más cercano al spot posible?
¿No se habla de invertir?
Entonces, ¿que tiene de malo 1oz de somalia?

Ventajas:
- Precio de compra cercano al spot
- Buena revalorización numismática
- Mismo peso y pureza que cualquier moneda bullion
- Cambia el anverso cada año


Cualquier empresa que compre bullion, comprará elefantes seguro. A qué precio no lo sé, pero dudo que sea muy inferior a lo que paguen por un maple.

Y por otro lado, si te pagan menos que por un eagle, ¿Qué más da? también cuesta hasta 2 euros menos por moneda, normal que si las tienen que recomprar paguen menos también.

Insisto, no le veo el problema a los elefantes. Ni los vendo, ni los fabrico, ni voy a comisión, es más, a mis inversores, si quieren bullion se lo doy al precio de alemania tal cual, con factura alemana y todo...para ganarme 3 centimos por moneda prefiero haerles el favor de no ganarme nada.... pero me parece un producto más acertado para un inversor que un eagle o un maple...por el mismo motivo que recomiendo antes un panda que cualquiera de las anteriores.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Perdona, la tenía en favoritos por que la vi en un comentario tuyo y pensé que era en tu firma.



:XX:

O sea, ¿que la ves en un post mio y te la metes en favoritos? Vaya, amigo,...si quieres te doy mejores links...

Visto los comentarios anteriores, este es un buen autowned...

:XX:


----------



## femstore (27 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Todos los multinicks de segundaresidencia?



Eso ya no lo sé
En internet hay tantas opiniones como teclas del teclado...y esto no deja de ser un foro :XX: todos sabemos que puede haber de todo. A mi desde luego nadie me ha hecho nada y no tengo por qué pensar mal de nadie, ni por un lado, ni por el otro


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Ya te digo...que no lo sé, pero si tengo que informarme, me informo. Siempre hablo hasta donde mi conocimiento llega.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La desventaja te la he explicado y está bien clara. Otra vez:


Tienes tropecientasmil páginas donde compran eagles o maples. Los precios están allí. No has sido capaz de aportar un sólo link con precios de recompra de elefantes. 

Claro que los compran. Todo el mundo recompra plata. Esa no es la cuestión. La cuestión es a que precio.

Y sabes perfectamente que es mucho más fácil revender a buen precio eagles o maples que elefantes o las monedas decoradas que vendes. No todo el mundo tiene tiempo y vocación para dedicarse a vender en Ebay.


----------



## femstore (27 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> :XX:
> 
> O sea, ¿que la ves en un post mio y te la metes en favoritos? Vaya, amigo,...si quieres te doy mejores links...
> 
> ...



Así es, conocía esta página a través de otro link pero no directamente. Como he dicho, no estoy metido en bullion, ni conozco sus webs, ni quiero conocerlas, se donde comprar al mejor precio que he visto hasta ahora por las redes, y con eso me vale :XX:

¿Dónde está el owned?
En todo caso en decir que los pandas no los conoce ni Dios, y luego darse cuenta que lo venden en una web que sueles regentar


----------



## Iram Abif (27 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator ¿que tienda de alemania me recomiendas para comprar plata??


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Así es, conocía esta página a través de otro link pero no directamente. Como he dicho, no estoy metido en bullion, ni conozco sus webs, ni quiero conocerlas, se donde comprar al mejor precio que he visto hasta ahora por las redes, y con eso me vale :XX:
> 
> ¿Dónde está el owned?
> En todo caso en decir que los pandas no los conoce ni Dios, y luego darse cuenta que lo venden en una web que sueles regentar



¿Quien ha dicho que las pandas no los conoce ni Dios? Lo he dicho de los elefantes, pero no creo haberlo dicho de los pandas...

¿Qué quieres decir con "una web que sueles regentar"? :XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 May 2010)

Iram Abif dijo:


> Monsterspeculator ¿que tienda de alemania me recomiendas para comprar plata??



Elija el mejor precio

Silber Investor | berblick ber Silber-News, Aktuelle Preise zu Silber-Mnzen und Silberbarren | Silber-Barren | Silber-Buch-Empfehlungen | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | ETF-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien


----------



## femstore (27 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> La desventaja te la he explicado y está bien clara. Otra vez:
> 
> 
> Tienes tropecientasmil páginas donde compran eagles o maples. Los precios están allí. No has sido capaz de aportar un sólo link con precios de recompra de elefantes.
> ...



Bueno, yo no vendo en Ebay, pero reconozco que es un buen recurso para mucha gente.
Ya te he dado el nombre de 3 empresas que te recompran elefantes, ¿para qué quieres el link?

Por supuesto que es mucho más facil vender eagles o maples que elefantes, pandas o las monedas que yo vendo, siempre y cuando quieras perder dinero, o esperar a que el spot suba...(eso si no baja).

Pero por supuesto tanto los elefantes, como los pandas, o las monedas que yo vendo, se pagan mucho mejor y se venden rápidamente, independientemente del precio del metal.


Si tu ahora compras 1000 maples y mañana por lo que sea necesitas ese dinero de forma imprevista, a no ser que la plata haya subido, perderás dinero en su venta.
Si tu ahora compras "monedas decoradas" y mañana por lo que sea necesitas venderlas, aunque la plata suba o baje, yo te pagaré lo que tu has pagado hoy. Y si esperas 3 meses te pagaré un 5% más de lo que has pagado hoy. Esto no voy a ampliarlo por que ya ha quedado demostrado en varios hilos, y muchos foreros pueden afirmar que es cierto.

¿Por qué no ofrezco bullion como inversión? Por que esa rentabilidad es practicamente imposible con bullion. Prefiero traerlo gratis de Alemania y que mis inversores puedan disfrutar de ello (muchos prefieren diversificadr) a mejor precio que comprandolo aqui pasando por pasaoreros, o haciendo transferencias a Alemania (en el caso de que no las tengan gratis).


----------



## femstore (27 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Quien ha dicho que las pandas no los conoce ni Dios? Lo he dicho de los elefantes, pero no creo haberlo dicho de los pandas...
> 
> ¿Qué quieres decir con "una web que sueles regentar"? :XX:



Me has entendido perfectamente


----------



## femstore (27 May 2010)

Iram Abif dijo:


> Monsterspeculator ¿que tienda de alemania me recomiendas para comprar plata??



Cualquiera de ellas suele dar muy buen servicio.
Lo único ten cuidado con los gastos de envío, que oscilan desde 0 euros..hasta lo que te quieran pedir.
:XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Me has entendido perfectamente



Oiga, no importe sus paranoias al foro...:XX:


----------



## femstore (27 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Oiga, no importe sus paranoias al foro...:XX:



:XX:
Se nos ha ido el tema del hilo a tomar por saco...


----------



## femstore (27 May 2010)

Bueno en resumen......

Para mi opinión...
quien quiera invertir en bullion sólo por metal que compre lo que le salga de las narices :XX:

Y quien quiera comprar de cara a vender de 50 en 50 o 100 en 100, o de 500 en 500 monedas en unos añitos..que compre cualquier moneda bullion con temática animal....

A mi me interesarán pandas y elefantes. El resto lo podéis vender a webs que compren :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Iram Abif (27 May 2010)

Una gran web. Ahora a ver si encuentro los gastos de envío internacional porque de aleman.. jeje


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Bueno, yo no vendo en Ebay, pero reconozco que es un buen recurso para mucha gente.
> Ya te he dado el nombre de 3 empresas que te recompran elefantes, ¿para qué quieres el link?



Quiero saber a cuanto recompran los elefantes para ver si lo que dices, que es una moneda interesante, se sustenta en algo más que tu opinión (y tu probable interés).



femstore dijo:


> Por supuesto que es mucho más facil vender eagles o maples que elefantes, pandas o las monedas que yo vendo, siempre y cuando quieras perder dinero, o esperar a que el spot suba...(eso si no baja).
> 
> Pero por supuesto tanto los elefantes, como los pandas, o las monedas que yo vendo, se pagan mucho mejor y se venden rápidamente, independientemente del precio del metal.



¿Donde lo vendes rápidamente y por cuanto? Aunque lo repitas mil veces no serás más convincente.



femstore dijo:


> Si tu ahora compras 1000 maples y mañana por lo que sea necesitas ese dinero de forma imprevista, a no ser que la plata haya subido, perderás dinero en su venta.
> Si tu ahora compras "monedas decoradas" y mañana por lo que sea necesitas venderlas, aunque la plata suba o baje, yo te pagaré lo que tu has pagado hoy. Y si esperas 3 meses te pagaré un 5% más de lo que has pagado hoy. Esto no voy a ampliarlo por que ya ha quedado demostrado en varios hilos, y muchos foreros pueden afirmar que es cierto.



Ni de coña. Como ya dijiste eso lo ofrecías limitadamente y para hacer propaganda. Ni de coña me recompras a 3 meses con un 5% si te compro 100.000 euros. ¿Te crees que aquí nos chupamos el dedo?



femstore dijo:


> ¿Por qué no ofrezco bullion como inversión? Por que esa rentabilidad es practicamente imposible con bullion. Prefiero traerlo gratis de Alemania y que mis inversores puedan disfrutar de ello (muchos prefieren diversificadr) a mejor precio que comprandolo aqui pasando por pasaoreros, o haciendo transferencias a Alemania (en el caso de que no las tengan gratis).



No vendes bullion porque prefieres rentabilidades del 150% y no del 5% de las monedas bullion. Te entiendo. Pero no hace falta que nos convenzas que tu puedes sacar un 150% y los compradores rentabilidades importantes. En un juego de suma cero no todos pueden ganar. Si tu ganas (que evidentemente lo haces) es evidente quien pierde...(creo que la mayoría lo ven).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 May 2010)

Iram Abif dijo:


> Una gran web. Ahora a ver si encuentro los gastos de envío internacional porque de aleman.. jeje



Utiliza google translate:

Google Translate


----------



## segundaresidencia (27 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Bueno en resumen......
> 
> Para mi opinión...
> quien quiera invertir en bullion sólo por metal que compre lo que le salga de las narices :XX:
> ...



resumen del resumen

femstore 9
monsterspeculator 0 PATATERO¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

es increible como alguien sin tener npi pretende parecer saber mas que otros(femstore) que lo da mil vueltas durmiendo.
se creyo que con leer al tiogilito aprenderia todo sobre numismatica, pero el pobre tiogilito fue presa de este señor que no hace mas que faltar, y al retirarse prematuramente del foro dejo algunas lecciones incompletas,como la humildad, saber escuchar, suponer que alguien puede saber mas que tu, no eliminar competencia etc,etc,etc.
femstore no entres en su juego, pasa de el como hacemos todos, ademas ahora esta muy liado ,porque ha movilizado a todos sus contactos numis:XX: para ver si localizan al que tanga en ebay,seguro, en cuanto este tipo "movilize" a sus contactos numis, veras un ejercito de 200.000 numismáticos persiguiendole al estafador ese aleman , todos con sus onzas bullion en la mano para escalabrar al estafador.bueno bueno bueno, como movilize todos sus contactos, aqui se arma la de cristo), lo dicho veremos ejercitos de numismáticos desfilando por las calles, apoyados por helicopteros apache,bueno bueno bueno, esto va a ser la polla

un saludo


----------



## Iram Abif (27 May 2010)

Ahora si jeje.

¿Como experto que opinas de esto que preguntaba antes y se quedó atrás en el hilo? Tengo unas cuantas monedas de 12 euros de plata de las que vende el BdE y no se si quedarme con ellas o si cambiarlas en el banco por los 12 euros unidad y comprar onzas de plata pura con el dinero de esas monedas. ¿Que opinas?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 May 2010)

Iram Abif dijo:


> Ahora si jeje.
> 
> ¿Como experto que opinas de esto que preguntaba antes y se quedó atrás en el hilo? Tengo unas cuantas monedas de 12 euros de plata de las que vende el BdE y no se si quedarme con ellas o si cambiarlas en el banco por los 12 euros unidad y comprar onzas de plata pura con el dinero de esas monedas. ¿Que opinas?



Si guardas billetes en casa no las cambies. Es mejor guardar la moneda de 12 euros que los billetes.


----------



## Renovatio (27 May 2010)

Monster.... no me caes del todo mal pero:

1- Si no sabes de stockage ni de circulacion de activos no te metas que se te ve el plumero a millas... No pasa nada, unos son tenderos, otros panaderos, otros mediopensionistas... Discutir el modelo de negocio sin tener una base educacional canta muCHISmo ;-)
2.- Sin acritud... Tu no has visto 100,000 euros juntos en tu vida. Ya se que no te conozco, pero vistas otras perlas tuyas por el foro... también das el cante ahi, majo.

Insisto que soy uber novato foreril, no quiero mal rollo ni nada, es que yo lo digo todo siempre. Sorry y no te hagas mala sangre. Soy solo unos pixeles.
^_^ <---- carita buenrollil


----------



## carloszorro (27 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Quiero saber a cuanto recompran los elefantes para ver si lo que dices, que es una moneda interesante, se sustenta en algo más que tu opinión (y tu probable interés).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un 5% cada trimestre es un 20% de beneficio anualizado aunque el metal baje de precio, mañana mismo pongo en las manos de femstore 200.000 euros y firmamos el contrato ante notario.


----------



## Ulisses (27 May 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Un 5% cada trimestre es un 20% de beneficio anualizado aunque el metal baje de precio, mañana mismo pongo en las manos de femstore 200.000 euros y firmamos el contrato ante notario.



No es mal negocio. Pero tiene que ir acompañado de una garantía real o, preferiblemente, hipotecaria. Independientemente de la forma societaria que tenga femstore. Me apunto.


----------



## carloszorro (27 May 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> No es mal negocio. Pero tiene que ir acompañado de una garantía real o, preferiblemente, hipotecaria. Independientemente de la forma societaria que tenga femstore. Me apunto.



Las garantias tienen que tener el doble de valor que el metal, no podemos volver a caer en graves errores como les sucedió a los bancos.


----------



## Lalonchamasfina (27 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Bueno, yo no vendo en Ebay, pero reconozco que es un buen recurso para mucha gente.
> Ya te he dado el nombre de 3 empresas que te recompran elefantes, ¿para qué quieres el link?
> 
> Por supuesto que es mucho más facil vender eagles o maples que elefantes, pandas o las monedas que yo vendo, siempre y cuando quieras perder dinero, o esperar a que el spot suba...(eso si no baja).
> ...



¿Puedes postear el contrato que haces con tus compradores?.

Desde chavalin tengo una manía, me gusta leer contratos. 8:


----------



## femstore (27 May 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Un 5% cada trimestre es un 20% de beneficio anualizado aunque el metal baje de precio, mañana mismo pongo en las manos de femstore 200.000 euros y firmamos el contrato ante notario.




El 20% NETO es lo que anuncio en mi programa de inversores...
Por otro lado tres cosas:

1º Ya dije que doy contrato firmado. El notario lo paga el inversor.
2º No tengo una máquina de hacer dinero. Cuando anuncié mis productos para invertir dije claramente que NO se puede invertir la cantidad que uno quiere. Hace dos meses al entrar al foro dije que la cantidad de por entonces eran 250k euros. A Días de hoy sólo puedo aceptar inversores por un total de 65k euros pues todo lo demás ya está repartido entre mis inversores, y hasta que no haya monedas nuevamente de corta tirada y alta exclusividad, no puedo aumentar el total.
3º En estos productos NO entra el bullion, por que para mi es anticomercial si quiero sacar tal rentabilidad en "tan poco" tiempo. Hablo de monedas exclusivas, de hasta 5000 piezas de tirada (lo normal son 1000 - 2500).



Por terminar, hay varios foreros que en su día invirtieron cantidades considerables, y en menos de un mes han visto más de un 15% de beneficio (ADEMÁS de recuperar la inversión inicial), aunque no suele ser lo normal, todo es posible.

En cualquier caso trabajo con un sistema no piramidal y transparante para el inversor.
Si acepto X euros de inversores es por que tengo al menos 2X invertidos en monedas y otros tantos 2X en liquidez inmediata (efectivo).


Quien quiera información no tengo problema alguno en dársela, como digo...es mi trabajo y me gusta hacerlo bien. No me cuesta nada dar la información, luego la decisión es cosa de cada uno. Hay gente "madmaxista" que prefiere el metal, hay gente que prefiere diversificar, y hay otros que prefieren sólo esto. Yo respeto cualquier tipo de inversión alternativa, y además doy el extra de que ofrezco a mis inversores bullion de alemania puesto en Madrid sin ningún tipo de recargo, ni comisión por mi parte, ni gastos de envío ya que a mi no me los cobran.

Mi negocio no está en engañar a nadie, si no en que la gente gane un % anual, cuando yo gracias a ese % puedo ganar al menos un X% más. Incluso dejo la libre opción de que cada inversor venda las monedas por su cuenta (hay gente con tiempo libre) ya que la mayoría de las monedas que yo les voy a suministrar, desde el momento en que las compran, valen más en mercados internacionales, y es muy facil y accesible venderlas mediante internet.


Si el bullion fuera rentable para mi, compraría ahora todo lo que tengo en bullion, lo vendería a inversores y en un año tiraría de su stockage para su comercialización. Pero el bullion son monedas de muchos miles y a veces millones de tiradas por moneda, haciendo que este sistema de venta de productos exclusivos y LIMITADOS a máximo 5000 piezas funcione desde hace 40 años.


----------



## femstore (27 May 2010)

Lalonchamasfina dijo:


> ¿Puedes postear el contrato que haces con tus compradores?.
> 
> Desde chavalin tengo una manía, me gusta leer contratos. 8:



No, lo siento.

Si alguna vez quieres invertir, tras firmar el contrato con el notario, o sin notario y dártelo puedes publicarlo libremente, incluso si hay algo que no te gusta o no te queda claro lo podemos modificar sin problema alguno. 
En este negocio sólo se gana dinero de dos formas.
Despacio y bien
Rápido y camino a la cárcel


Prefiero el primero. No es necesario hacer trampas para llevar un negocio de forma coherente y ganar dinero.


----------



## femstore (27 May 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Las garantias tienen que tener el doble de valor que el metal, no podemos volver a caer en graves errores como les sucedió a los bancos.



Por eso tengo siempre en efectivo el doble de las inversiones que ofrezco. Las cosas nunca han ido mal en estas inversiones, y puedo asegurar que no tienen pinta de empezar a ir mal...pero de todos modos,siempre prefiero tener efectivo por lo que pueda pasar.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 May 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> Monster.... no me caes del todo mal pero:
> 
> 1- Si no sabes de stockage ni de circulacion de activos no te metas que se te ve el plumero a millas... No pasa nada, unos son tenderos, otros panaderos, otros mediopensionistas... Discutir el modelo de negocio sin tener una base educacional canta muCHISmo ;-)



Danos lecciones y no seas tan pringado. Así veremos si sabes algo. 

Lo que veo en España en el mundo del oro es mucho paleto con ínfulas que no ha viajado en su vida y piensa que el mercado del oro es el de su pueblo. Correspondes al perfil.




Renovatio dijo:


> 2.- Sin acritud... Tu no has visto 100,000 euros juntos en tu vida. Ya se que no te conozco, pero vistas otras perlas tuyas por el foro... también das el cante ahi, majo.



Si te hace ilusión pensarlo...Evidentemente la pasta que haya tenido entre manos ni lo sabes ni te importa a ti una mierda. 



Renovatio dijo:


> Insisto que soy uber novato foreril, no quiero mal rollo ni nada, es que yo lo digo todo siempre. Sorry y no te hagas mala sangre. Soy solo unos pixeles.
> ^_^ <---- carita buenrollil



:XX: 

¿Pero tu te crees que los novatos somos nosotros? Evidentemente eres multinicks, y algo tonto porque hay algo que te delata y no te has enterado.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 May 2010)

Joder, femstore, no te puedes creer lo que escribes. 

Evidentemente lo que intentas montar es un sistema piramidal con la excusa de las monedas decoradas. Que digas que tienes efectivo no es ninguna garantía. ¿Qué bienes inmobiliarios tiene tu empresa? ¿En el contrato hay alguna garantía? No sé porque tienes miedo a postear un contrato modelo. Será que hay cosas que no cuadran.


----------



## femstore (27 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Quiero saber a cuanto recompran los elefantes para ver si lo que dices, que es una moneda interesante, se sustenta en algo más que tu opinión (y tu probable interés).



Los elefantes se recompran en la misma proporción que los eagles o maples. Teniendo en cuenta que se venden más baratos (hablando de bullion).
Te recomiendo que te animes con ellos alguna vez, verás como te equivocas con la idea de que son más dificiles de vender que los maple o eagles.




Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Donde lo vendes rápidamente y por cuanto? Aunque lo repitas mil veces no serás más convincente.



Pregunta a cualquier pagina alemana, si no quiero ser convincente, sólo realista, sigue siendo 1oz de plata, y en europa metida dentro de bullion, Emporium me ha confirmado que compran a precio de spot.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ni de coña. Como ya dijiste eso lo ofrecías limitadamente y para hacer propaganda. Ni de coña me recompras a 3 meses con un 5% si te compro 100.000 euros. ¿Te crees que aquí nos chupamos el dedo?



Deja de chuparte el dedo! :XX:, que no me haces caso cuando escribo...

Dije que ofrecía dos tipos de monedas en concreto en el foro, y que se podían coger sueltas o en pequeña cantidad, para que la gente viera que es real, que esa revalorización existe, y hasta día de hoy, a todos los que compraron, se lo he recomprado con el % acordado.
100k no, por que ahora no tengo monedas cualificadas para tal importe. 65k si porque es lo que tengo en productos adecuados a esa revalorización. Para 100k tendría que esperar hasta septiembre, que es cuando salen las nuevas emisiones "interesantes" para invertir.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No vendes bullion porque prefieres rentabilidades del 150% y no del 5% de las monedas bullion. Te entiendo. Pero no hace falta que nos convenzas que tu puedes sacar un 150% y los compradores rentabilidades importantes. En un juego de suma cero no todos pueden ganar. Si tu ganas (que evidentemente lo haces) es evidente quien pierde...(creo que la mayoría lo ven).



Te equivocas, no quiero bullion por que no me deja ni el 5%, y para ganar menos del 5%, no trabajo.

Las monedas que trabajo se las vendo a mis inversores con un 5% sobre mi precio de coste (que no tiene nada que ver con el precio del metal), para poder recomprarlas en un año con el 20% neto.
Si yo vendo una moneda según sale a un inversor al 150% de beneficio, me he cargado esa moneda y al inversor, tengo que ganar un 5% si quiero luego poder recomprar y que siga siendo barata, tan barata, como para yo poder doblar su precio y ganar un 50-80%, a veces más, mientras que el inversor gana "sólo" el 20% ("sólo" pero es mucho más que un banco).

Cuando sale una moneda, yo la compro en 20, por ejemplo, y el inversor pagará 21. 

-Aqui ya gano dinero-

Al mismo tiempo que en mi web la podrá encontrar en 30-35.
Qué pasa si se me acaban en la web? que tengo que comprar las que tienen mis inversores, y no me importa pagar 23, 24 incluso 25, ya que yo sigo ganando otro % con gran facilidad...ya que además del precio web, hay un precio para revendedores, que ponle que sea 28 euros...por tanto, sigo ganando, y el inversor sigue ganando conmigo.

-Aqui vuelvo a ganar dinero -

Esto sólo es posible con el tipo de monedas que me dan más demanda que tirada. Hay monedas que son 2500 de tirada, de las cuales a mi la fabrica no me da más de 60, y yo tengo clientes para más de 150....


Qué no puedo hacer?
Aceptar más inversores de lo que debo. Por eso no se puede invertir lo que quiera cada uno, si no lo que mi stockaje disponga.


----------



## femstore (27 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Joder, femstore, no te puedes creer lo que escribes.
> 
> Evidentemente lo que intentas montar es un sistema piramidal con la excusa de las monedas decoradas. Que digas que tienes efectivo no es ninguna garantía. ¿Qué bienes inmobiliarios tiene tu empresa? ¿En el contrato hay alguna garantía? No sé porque tienes miedo a postear un contrato modelo. Será que hay cosas que no cuadran.



Estoy lejos de ser un sistema piramidal...muy lejos. No intentes atacar por ahi, por que mal vas.

Empezando por que es un sistema circular, y terminando por que el inversor en todo momento, salvo petición propia, tiene las monedas en su poder, y un seguimiento de mercado adecuado REAL y nunca ficticio.

Si quieres ver un contrato quedams en Madrid y te lo enseño, no tengo problema en ello, pero no quiero ponerlo en un foro en el que todo el mundo puede entrar, copiar y coger ideas.

Los bienes inmobiliarios de mi empresa superan ampliamente la cantidad que ofrezco a invertir. Por ese lado, tampoco hay problema.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Los elefantes se recompran en la misma proporción que los eagles o maples. Teniendo en cuenta que se venden más baratos (hablando de bullion).
> Te recomiendo que te animes con ellos alguna vez, verás como te equivocas con la idea de que son más dificiles de vender que los maple o eagles.
> 
> 
> ...




Es un poco cansino tener que repetirte lo que te dijimos hace meses. Si la rentabilidad del 20% que andas anunciando es tan segura, no tendrás ningún problema en ir a un banco, explicárselo, que te den un préstamo al 5% y tú te ganas un 15% limpio sin tener que andar convenciendo pardillos por los foros.

¿NO?​

El que pretenda que existen inversiones seguras con un 20% de rentabilidad anual o es un estafador o un ignorante.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Estoy lejos de ser un sistema piramidal...muy lejos. No intentes atacar por ahi, por que mal vas.
> 
> Empezando por que es un sistema circular, y terminando por que el inversor en todo momento, salvo petición propia, tiene las monedas en su poder, y un seguimiento de mercado adecuado REAL y nunca ficticio.



Las monedas es lo de menos. Ya te dije que podías simplemente quedártelas y devolver la pasta con intereses. Las monedas son sólo el espejismo.



femstore dijo:


> Si quieres ver un contrato quedams en Madrid y te lo enseño, no tengo problema en ello, pero no quiero ponerlo en un foro en el que todo el mundo puede entrar, copiar y coger ideas.
> 
> Los bienes inmobiliarios de mi empresa superan ampliamente la cantidad que ofrezco a invertir. Por ese lado, tampoco hay problema.



¿Qué patrimonio tiene tu empresa que respalde sus operaciones?


----------



## femstore (27 May 2010)

Por otro lado, mucho atacarme a mi, pero hay cosas que no me cuadran..
Mucho defender el metal, mucho tal y mucho cual...

pero cuando he ofrecido ORO bajo spot, nadie lo ha querido

cuando he ofrecido PLATA bajo spot, nadie lo ha querido hasta que la onza subiese 2 euros por encima de mi precio...


Muchas veces parece que aqui algunos foreros no comen ni dejan comer.

Yo he demostrado mis productos, he demostrado que no es piramidal, y varios clientes del foro han demostrado que no he mentido.
¿Por qué iba a hacerlo ahora?

No tiene sentido ir contra mi, cuando todas mis ofertas y planes de inversiones se sostienen por si solos, habiendo además clientes que me han avalado, y NO PUDIENDO demotrar NADIE, que una moneda en internet se encuentra más barata que el precio que yo doy a mis inversores.

A mi el utilizar inversores no me vale como sistema piramidal, y el favor no se lo hago yo a ellos dando el 20%, ME LO HACEN ELLOS A MI, por que la mayoría de las monedas, pasado un año es IMPOSIBLE encontrarlas con un 25% sobre el precio inicial.

Doy el tema zanjado hasta que alguien pueda demostrar eso, que en internet se venden monedas por debajo del precio que yo pongo a inversores. Hasta entonces no voy a seguir el juego pues no le veo sentido...

Ah! y para después de verano, renovaré la web, poniendo en ella los precios de compra de las monedas que tengo en venta, para que asi la gente vea que hay webs donde se pueden comprar y vender si tener qe mover Roma con Santiago
nos seguimos pegando con bullion y su gran rentabilidad :XX:


----------



## femstore (27 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Las monedas es lo de menos. Ya te dije que podías simplemente quedártelas y devolver la pasta con intereses. Las monedas son sólo el espejismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Qué patrimonio tiene tu empresa que respalde sus operaciones?



Te respondo por mp, pues no me apetece ponerlo por aqui por motivos obvios.


----------



## puntodecontrol (27 May 2010)

Joder monster, eres peor que la parienta con la regla, solo haces que tocar los webos y quejarte.


----------



## femstore (27 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Es un poco cansino tener que repetirte lo que te dijimos hace meses. Si la rentabilidad del 20% que andas anunciando es tan segura, no tendrás ningún problema en ir a un banco, explicárselo, que te den un préstamo al 5% y tú te ganas un 15% limpio sin tener que andar convenciendo pardillos por los foros.
> 
> ¿NO?​
> 
> El que pretenda que existen inversiones seguras con un 20% de rentabilidad anual o es un estafador o un ignorante.



*Y ya te expliqué en el foro por qué no lo hacía asi.*
El ignorante es quien quiere cerrarse al bullion en un foro de BOLSA E INVERSIONES ALTERNATIVAS y no es capaz de entender como funciona un sistema de productos exclusivos promovido principalmente por tener más demanda que piezas existentes.

¿Por qué se revalorizan los ROLEX? por que son de oro?
no, por que son fabricaciones reducidas, y hay más interesados que relojes.


----------



## Renovatio (27 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Danos lecciones y no seas tan pringado. Así veremos si sabes algo.



Querido, no tienes por que insultar. Sobre todo por que la red es anónima. Tanto para ti como para mi, yo no se quien eres, y tu no sabes quien soy (mas de eso luego)

Y no tengo por que dar lecciones de nada, como dije antes, solo digo lo que pienso. El "Y yo más" lo superé hace algunos añitos ^_^



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Lo que veo en España en el mundo del oro es mucho paleto con ínfulas que no ha viajado en su vida y piensa que el mercado del oro es el de su pueblo. Correspondes al perfil.



DE nuevo, hablas sin saber, y encima equivocandote de plano, majete. Pero visto lo visto en otros posts, paso de rebatirte. Lo que yo si veo es mucha inseguridad. Y de nuevo, como en el post de los Vrenellis, te reto si te apetece (por lo de quien la tiene mas larga, que es tu constante parece ser) a millas viajadas desde que naciste.

Ah, y si te pones serio, y no amenazador ni nada, apostamos 10,000 eurillos. Te doy mi movil, quedamos, te invito a comer aqui a Pucela si te ape, te enseño mis pasaportes y los boarding pass de mis scrapbooks, y luego te acompaño al banco ^_^

Vaya cagada eh?

sin acritud. Es solo para que se te meta en la cabeza lo dicho antes, en internet la gente es anonima, no presupongas cosas, y encima en tono "bluff", por que un dia te van a ver el farol y quedas fatal. Por mi parte, repito, no hay malos rollos, me ha divertido.




Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si te hace ilusión pensarlo...Evidentemente la pasta que haya tenido entre manos ni lo sabes ni te importa a ti una mierda.



Que mal hablas, amigo. Y me reafirmo, si. Me hace ilusión? hmm no, era solo un comment que me vino a la cabeza al leerte.




Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Pero tu te crees que los novatos somos nosotros? Evidentemente eres multinicks, y algo tonto porque hay algo que te delata y no te has enterado.



Por multinick te refieres a que no soy nuevo en este foro? ains. Que acusacion mas rara... Soy nuevo, creeme. Y aun asi no se por que ese tono de acusacion, ya me contaras la historia, por que se que has estado envuelto en varias por lo que otros foreros dicen...
Dios lo que puedes sacar de un post que no te va macho... Piensa lo que quieras. No parece que tengas remedio, pero nunca se sabe, repito que no me caes mal del todo, pero te pierde la bilis ^_^

Un saludo, y sosiega, de verdad...


----------



## Eldenegro (27 May 2010)

Esta entretenido el partido de tenis, pero creo que se mezclan dos conceptos:

El producto bullion suele ser comprado por inversores, y ademas esperan que de un pelotazo y ganar en dos dias un 40%, cuando la inversion en bullion la entiendo yo como una inversion segura (por el valor del metal) que se revaloriza en el medio largo plazo.

Otra cosa es el mundo del coleccionismo. Yo tengo una moneda, por ejemplo, del año 1904 de 25 gramos de plata ley 0.900, y me han ofrecido hace 12 años 200.000 pesetas. ¿Quiere decir esto que la moneda lo vale? La moneda vale lo que alguien este dispuesto a pagar. (la moneda es un recuerdo de mi abuela, asi que no esta en venta)

Respeto la opiniones de Montser en la evolucion del mercado de metales. Ha demostrado en un monton de ocasiones que domina y gracias a el he aprendido un monton de cosas que desconocia.

Ahora bien, Fem se dedica al mundo del coleccionismo que tiene otra vertiente muy diferente, y las motivaciones son diferentes. Cuando le he comprado algo el trato ha sido impecable. Honestamente, pocos especialistas en moneda como el he conocido, y todos fuera de España.

Son puntos de vista diferente y las motivaciones de cada uno son diferentes.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (1 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Buy Silver Bullion Bars & Coins | Safe & Secure Online Ordering 24/7



¿Sabéis si envían a España? Por lo que leo en la web (We offer gold, silver, platinum and other precious metals at the lowest prices) parece que sólo a Estados Unidos y Canadá.


----------



## Eldenegro (1 Jun 2010)

Te envian, pero tienen un pedido minimo muy importante. Creo que lo postee en algun lado. Si tengo un hueco cuando llegue a casa te lo busco


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Jun 2010)

No había visto a este pájaro....



Renovatio dijo:


> Querido, no tienes por que insultar. Sobre todo por que la red es anónima. Tanto para ti como para mi, yo no se quien eres, y tu no sabes quien soy (mas de eso luego)
> 
> Y no tengo por que dar lecciones de nada, como dije antes, solo digo lo que pienso. El "Y yo más" lo superé hace algunos añitos ^_^



¿Tiene costumbre de escribir algo y a continuación lo contrario? (ver "Vrenelis") 




Renovatio dijo:


> DE nuevo, hablas sin saber, y encima equivocandote de plano, majete. Pero visto lo visto en otros posts, paso de rebatirte. Lo que yo si veo es mucha inseguridad. Y de nuevo, como en el post de los Vrenellis, te reto si te apetece (por lo de quien la tiene mas larga, que es tu constante parece ser) a millas viajadas desde que naciste.
> 
> Ah, y si te pones serio, y no amenazador ni nada, apostamos 10,000 eurillos. Te doy mi movil, quedamos, te invito a comer aqui a Pucela si te ape, te enseño mis pasaportes y los boarding pass de mis scrapbooks, y luego te acompaño al banco ^_^
> 
> Vaya cagada eh?



La cagada es suya. No creo que forme parte, de la forma en que postea, del 0,001% de la población que viaja más que yo. Puede demostrar el mundo que tiene diciéndonos las lenguas que habla...



Renovatio dijo:


> sin acritud. Es solo para que se te meta en la cabeza lo dicho antes, en internet la gente es anonima, no presupongas cosas, y encima en tono "bluff", por que un dia te van a ver el farol y quedas fatal. Por mi parte, repito, no hay malos rollos, me ha divertido.



Quien ha presupuesto cosas es usted. Yo sólo he observado que usted es uno más de los que llegan con muchos humos y poco aporte. A la vista está.




Renovatio dijo:


> Que mal hablas, amigo. Y me reafirmo, si. Me hace ilusión? hmm no, era solo un comment que me vino a la cabeza al leerte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Algo novato si se le vé...pero se le ve multinick de novato...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Jun 2010)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Esta entretenido el partido de tenis, pero creo que se mezclan dos conceptos:
> 
> El producto bullion suele ser comprado por inversores, y ademas esperan que de un pelotazo y ganar en dos dias un 40%, cuando la inversion en bullion la entiendo yo como una inversion segura (por el valor del metal) que se revaloriza en el medio largo plazo.
> 
> ...



Es cierto que son dos cosas diferentes. En un caso es inversión y el otro es hobby. "Inversión" no significa "esperar dar un pelotazo". La mayoría de los que invierten en metales lo hacen como seguro.

Lo que está claro para mi es que no se puede vender como "inversión" lo numismático. Sólo los profesionales pueden realmente "invertir" en ello. Los no profesionales son los que acaban esquilmados. Allí tenemos las historias de Afinsa y Forum Filatélico que lo demuestran.


----------



## Eldenegro (1 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Sabéis si envían a España? Por lo que leo en la web (We offer gold, silver, platinum and other precious metals at the lowest prices) parece que sólo a Estados Unidos y Canadá.



Te adjunto el correo de cuando les pregunte

_Dear XXX,

Thank you for your recent inquiry. We are not yet officially shipping internationally beyond Canada, however, we have been conducting some trial shipments to familiarize ourselves with the customs process of various countries.

At this time, our minimum order for these trial shipments is $1500 USD and our maximum order is $50,000 USD. All payments must be made via bank wire transfer in USD.

We will need to know the rough number of ounces that you would like to order and the address it will be sent to in order to provide an accurate quote for the cost of shipping. The price our courier charges us will be what you pay for shipping, no additional fees are added. If any VAT/GST, duty, or other import related charges apply when the package clears customs, then they would be your responsibility.

If your order meets the above requirements, please email me back at Amanda.pelkey@apmex.com and I will walk you through the order placing process for our international customers.

Kind Regards,

Amanda Pelkey
International Logistics Specialist

American Precious Metals Exchange
226 Dean A. McGee Avenue
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma 73102
(405) 595-2100 ext 140
Silver, Silver Bar, Silver Bars, Silver Bullion, Gold and More - APMEX.com_


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (1 Jun 2010)

El problema es la aduana, ¿alguien sabe si al comprar oro de inversión te puedes escapar del IVA?


----------



## puntodecontrol (1 Jun 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> El problema es la aduana, ¿alguien sabe si al comprar oro de inversión te puedes escapar del IVA?



el oro es una moneda, esta exenta de iva en casi todas las monedas importantes asi que no sera problema sea UE o no UE.

la plata si es fuera de la UE te crujiran.


----------



## femstore (1 Jun 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> El problema es la aduana, ¿alguien sabe si al comprar oro de inversión te puedes escapar del IVA?



Comprando a Europa no hay problema siempre que el país de origen tenga el Euro como moneda oficial...Suiza no vale en estos casos, al menos bajo mi experiencia, siempre que he comprado algo por valor de más de 1000 euros...aduanas de cabeza.

Para envios de fuera de Europa...yo personalmente dejé de comprar por que me retenían TODOS los paquetes, tocándome pagar el 16%, más el 4% de arancel más 2.50 euros por paquete, sea oro de inversión, zapatillas, o camisetas....intentar dialogar con ellos y hacerles entender las cosas es IMPOSIBLE. 
Resumen...si te lo caza aduanas..o pagas , o no hay paquete.

Compra en Alemania y no tendrás problemas.

El oro "es una moneda libre de iva"...pero en aduanas hay tios que no saben ni contar hasta 3 sin los dedos, por lo que intentar explicarles eso a ellos..es completamente absurdo.
Al menos ya te digo, bajo mi experiencia, nunca mais :XX:


----------



## femstore (1 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> la plata si es fuera de la UE te crujiran.



Eso si tienes la suerte de recibir el pedido completo...
en aduanas tienen el poder legal para abrir los paquetes y no hacerse responsables de "perdidas".

A mi curiosamente, se me han perdido varias monedas en aduanas, y casualmente siempre ha sido en paquetes manipulados por funcionarios que alli trabajan...


Sin duda, si te envian por DHL o similar...mucho mejor


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (1 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Comprando a Europa no hay problema siempre que el país de origen tenga el Euro como moneda oficial...Suiza no vale en estos casos, al menos bajo mi experiencia, siempre que he comprado algo por valor de más de 1000 euros...aduanas de cabeza.
> 
> Para envios de fuera de Europa...yo personalmente dejé de comprar por que me retenían TODOS los paquetes, tocándome pagar el 16%, más el 4% de arancel más 2.50 euros por paquete, sea oro de inversión, zapatillas, o camisetas....intentar dialogar con ellos y hacerles entender las cosas es IMPOSIBLE.
> Resumen...si te lo caza aduanas..o pagas , o no hay paquete.
> ...



Ya se ha hablado en el foro que ahora aduanas lo gestiona una empresa privada que te cobra un comisión sólo por actuar, y que legalmente pueden parar paquetes valorados en más de (sólo) 22 €.


----------



## femstore (1 Jun 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Ya se ha hablado en el foro que ahora aduanas lo gestiona una empresa privada que te cobra un comisión sólo por actuar, y que legalmente pueden parar paquetes valorados en más de (sólo) 22 €.



Eso no es del todo correcto...te lo digo por que desgraciadamente recibo paquetes de fuera de la EU casi a diario y siempre es la misma historia...(siempre que envíen por correos, por empresas como DHL la cosa cambia).

Si un paquete es retenido en aduanas, lo puedes tramitar tú mismo de forma independiente presentado la factura y pagando las tasas correspondientes, lo puedes hacer contratando por tu cuenta un DUA o agente aduanero, pagando más aún, lo puedes hacer mediante gestoría, pagando todavía más o hacerlo mediante una empresa, por ejemplo INTERCOEX, puerta con puerta con las oficinas aduaneras en carga aerea de Madrid.
Estas empresas te cobran 35 euros (comisión) más el 16% más el 4% más 2.50 por despacho de paquetes... e igualmente les da lo mismo si es oro de inversión, del que cagó el moro, zapatillas o relojes. La última vez que traje bullion de fuera de la UE o pagaba el 16%, más los 35, más el 4% más los 2.50, o pagaba todo eso más el coste de traer un tasador y que él decidiera el valor de la mercancia importada...para lo cual necesitaría hacer pruebas a varias monedas al azar y tras partirlas y analizarlas con ácidos..decidir si es o no es oro de inversión...

Lo de parar paquetes de más de 22 euros, correcto. En caso de paises europeos fuera de la unión monetaria, te pasan paquetes de hasta 1000 euros, por encima de ese valor...ZASCA!


----------



## vidarr (1 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Lo de parar paquetes de más de 22 euros, correcto. En caso de paises europeos fuera de la unión monetaria, te pasan paquetes de hasta 1000 euros, por encima de ese valor...ZASCA!



¿Unión Monetaria? ¿No se supone que en la UE hay libre circulación de mercancías? Entonces, si hago una compra por valor de 2000 euros en UK, por ejemplo, ¿lo pueden parar en aduanas y hacerme pagar aranceles? ¿es eso legal?


----------



## femstore (1 Jun 2010)

vidarr dijo:


> ¿Unión Monetaria? ¿No se supone que en la UE hay libre circulación de mercancías? Entonces, si hago una compra por valor de 2000 euros en UK, por ejemplo, ¿lo pueden parar en aduanas y hacerme pagar aranceles? ¿es eso legal?



Eso tenía entendido yo. Pero con paquetes que me envían desde Suiza..si son de más de 1000 euros SIEMPRE me ha tocado pagar aduanas. No se si Suiza será caso aislado...pero tampoco tengo referencia de otros países...la mujer de aduanas me explicó que a pesar de ser europa, no se considera país de la unión monetaria y por tanto están alerta.

Cuando he comprado a Alemania, Grecia, Italia...sin problema.
Suiza ...aduanas si pasa de 1000 euros.
UK..ni idea, espero que no, y que Suiza sea un caso aislado, pero yo ante la duda, prefiero elegir otros paises.


----------



## puntodecontrol (1 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Eso tenía entendido yo. Pero con paquetes que me envían desde Suiza..si son de más de 1000 euros SIEMPRE me ha tocado pagar aduanas. No se si Suiza será caso aislado...pero tampoco tengo referencia de otros países...la mujer de aduanas me explicó que a pesar de ser europa, no se considera país de la unión monetaria y por tanto están alerta.
> 
> Cuando he comprado a Alemania, Grecia, Italia...sin problema.
> Suiza ...aduanas si pasa de 1000 euros.
> UK..ni idea, espero que no, y que Suiza sea un caso aislado, pero yo ante la duda, prefiero elegir otros paises.



Esque tu mismo te has respondido... desde cuando Suiza es de la UE?? Que este en el continente Europeo no significa que este en la Union Europea, como andorra por ejemplo.

En la UE hay libre circulacion de mercancias, sea UEM o solo UE.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Eso no es del todo correcto...te lo digo por que desgraciadamente recibo paquetes de fuera de la EU casi a diario y siempre es la misma historia...(siempre que envíen por correos, por empresas como DHL la cosa cambia).
> 
> Si un paquete es retenido en aduanas, lo puedes tramitar tú mismo de forma independiente presentado la factura y pagando las tasas correspondientes, lo puedes hacer contratando por tu cuenta un DUA o agente aduanero, pagando más aún, lo puedes hacer mediante gestoría, pagando todavía más o hacerlo mediante una empresa, por ejemplo INTERCOEX, puerta con puerta con las oficinas aduaneras en carga aerea de Madrid.
> Estas empresas te cobran 35 euros (comisión) más el 16% más el 4% más 2.50 por despacho de paquetes... e igualmente les da lo mismo si es oro de inversión, del que cagó el moro, zapatillas o relojes. La última vez que traje bullion de fuera de la UE o pagaba el 16%, más los 35, más el 4% más los 2.50, o pagaba todo eso más el coste de traer un tasador y que él decidiera el valor de la mercancia importada...para lo cual necesitaría hacer pruebas a varias monedas al azar y tras partirlas y analizarlas con ácidos..decidir si es o no es oro de inversión...
> ...



No te pueden pedir eso (lo subrayado) si es moneda bullion internacional. Las monedas que son consideradas bullion vienen especificadas en el BO de la UE. Lo más que te pueden pedir es un numis profesional que certifique que son las monedas que vienen en el BOE.

Ya hace tiempo hubo dos foreros (si nos leen que se manifiesten) que compraron (creo que en Ebay USA) alguna onza de oro. Les hicieron pagar las tasas aduaneras. Uno de ellos reclamó por Hacienda y le devolvieron la pasta.


----------



## puntodecontrol (2 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No te pueden pedir eso (lo subrayado) si es moneda bullion internacional. Las monedas que son consideradas bullion vienen especificadas en el BO de la UE. Lo más que te pueden pedir es un numis profesional que certifique que son las monedas que vienen en el BOE.
> 
> Ya hace tiempo hubo dos foreros (si nos leen que se manifiesten) que compraron (creo que en Ebay USA) alguna onza de oro. Les hicieron pagar las tasas aduaneras. Uno de ellos reclamó por Hacienda y le devolvieron la pasta.



Si, es mas, aqui en el foro se publico el BO de Europa con las monedas exentas.


----------



## vidarr (2 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Cuando he comprado a Alemania, Grecia, Italia...sin problema.
> Suiza ...aduanas si pasa de 1000 euros.
> UK..ni idea, espero que no, y que Suiza sea un caso aislado, pero yo ante la duda, prefiero elegir otros paises.



*No* están en la UE: Noruega, Suiza.
*Sí* están en la UE: Member State of the European Union - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

(sólo para que quede claro, que no es la primera vez que advierto esta confusión)


----------



## Renovatio (2 Jun 2010)

Monster, rapidito que ya paso viendo el caché que tienes en el foro.

Dices que yo fui el que presupuso. Falso. Quiero decir, MENTIRA.

Fué usted el que me ha acusado de ser un paleto ignorante que no he salido nunca del pueblo.

En serio también quiere medirsela con lo de los idiomas? Ah no, calla, que es para echar humo en lo de las millas viajadas?

Por que, atento:

Sigo manteniendo la apuesta.

La repito para que no quede en la bruma de tu dialéctica.

10.000 euros.
ME mandas un PM y te doy mi movil, o me das uno tuyo, lo que te apetezca. Te llamo si quieres. Quedamos.
Te subes a Valladolid, te invito a lechazo, bueno eh? en La Mina, detras de la plaza mayor.
Nos conocemos, seguramente hasta congeniemos, pero luego de los cafés, al tajo.
Te subes a mi casa, o si te da cosica bajo los docs a un bar, y miramos el tema de los viajes.
Y luego pues ya sabes, al contado y en billetes pequeños.

Te ha quedado claro?

No me contestes nada de multi-nicks (razón tenia un forero, es algun tipo de obsesión tuya) o rebatas algun razonamiento peregrino o tal.

Solo contesta.
O, muchisimo mejor, no lo hagas.

Y asi usamos el foro solo para hablar de las cosas que compartimos, nos gusta la economia, las burbujillas, los pisitófilos creditófagos, las conspiranoias, la numismatica, el FOREX, etc no? Por eso estamos aqui, digo yo...

Stop el "yo mas grande" y el "y tu mas", please... Y como ya te lo he pedido 3 veces, no habrá una cuarta.
Cuando aportes, contribuiré si procede.
Cuando tengas el dia guerrero, tendré que hacerte un /pass , sorry.
chaito.
Ren


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jun 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> Monster, rapidito que ya paso viendo el caché que tienes en el foro.
> 
> Dices que yo fui el que presupuso. Falso. Quiero decir, MENTIRA.
> 
> ...



Pásese por los madriles que tenemos algún forero que se la medirá con gusto.  (y también le invito a un bocata de calamaros)

¿Qué le pasa? ¿Tampoco habla lenguas?

Lo de las "Tesis Doctorales" sobre Vrenelis no lo había oido nunca. ¿Es en la Universidad de Valladolid? Un poco triste su especialidad ¿No cree?

"Cuando aportes, contribuiré si procede." :XX:

Estos pomperos cada día más insolentes...


----------



## femstore (2 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No te pueden pedir eso (lo subrayado) si es moneda bullion internacional. Las monedas que son consideradas bullion vienen especificadas en el BO de la UE. Lo más que te pueden pedir es un numis profesional que certifique que son las monedas que vienen en el BOE.
> 
> Ya hace tiempo hubo dos foreros (si nos leen que se manifiesten) que compraron (creo que en Ebay USA) alguna onza de oro. Les hicieron pagar las tasas aduaneras. Uno de ellos reclamó por Hacienda y le devolvieron la pasta.



Se que no debería ser como lo hacen, pero te lo digo bajo mi experiencia.
Yo también reclamé..y aun sigo esperando respuesta.
El problema no es que las monedas bullion vengan en el BO, si no que los inútiles de las aduanas sepan diferenciar si son monedas o chapas.

En mi caso, pidieron "ayuda" a la casa de la moneda, los cuales les respondieron que sólo son capaces de certificar monedas emitidos por la FNMT, pasando el asunto a manos de un tasador .....

Sinceramente, puede ser todo cuestión de la persona con la que choques en aduanas..pero yo tras mis experiencias prefiero asegurarme y comprar a Alemania a estar paseando monedas de plata y oro ante gente que no tiene por qué saber con lo que trabajas, ni con el volumen del mismo.


----------



## femstore (2 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Esque tu mismo te has respondido... desde cuando Suiza es de la UE?? Que este en el continente Europeo no significa que este en la Union Europea, como andorra por ejemplo.
> 
> En la UE hay libre circulacion de mercancias, sea UEM o solo UE.



Pues estaba totalmente confundido..al poder usar en suiza los euros di por supuesto que estaba dentro, pese a que la moneda sea compartida con el franco
gracias!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Si, es mas, aqui en el foro se publico el BO de Europa con las monedas exentas.



Lo posteé yo aquí (guiño al "que aporta") :

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a/77660-hilo-oficial-oro-237.html#post1613381


----------



## Renovatio (2 Jun 2010)

"Pásese por los madriles que tenemos algún forero que se la medirá con gusto. (y también le invito a un bocata de calamaros)"
No, si al final del rifi rafe saldrá una ruta culinaria, ya verá... (Uso el "usted" visto lo visto, yo ya te tuteaba, por eso de que al pelear se pierden las formas)

"¿Qué le pasa? ¿Tampoco habla lenguas?"
Intento de trolleo/despiste sobre mi oferta Nº 1 - fallido.

"Lo de las "Tesis Doctorales" sobre Vrenelis no lo había oido nunca."
Ni yo; creo que se lo ha inventado usted ^_^

"¿Es en la Universidad de Valladolid?"
No, no, lo dicho, creo que es cosa suya. 

"Un poco triste su especialidad ¿No cree?"
Ah! que se refiere a mi afición? Pues oiga, yo colecciono lo que me llama la atención por diversos motivos... No sea faltón, que se queda sin lechazo! ;-)

"Cuando aportes, contribuiré si procede."
"Estos pomperos cada día más insolentes..."
Insolencia es lo que hizo usted conmigo en los primeros mensajes, faltar de diversas formas sin conocerme de nada. Pero pelillos a la mar.

Ah, y le contesto por que sigo leyendo sus mensajes, como los de todo el mundo, y no ha sido especialmente faltón. 

Y un trato: Usted no me llama "el que aporta" (cuando yo nunca he dicho que lo haga, solo que lo intentaría si procede" y yo no le llamo "el de los 60,000 euros al mes" 

Que para pegarse de tortas ya tiene a segundaresi... y a otra media docena.

Ostia, si es que he vuelto a picar. ains.

Saludos, "monstruo" (¿Ve? se idiomas) ;-)

En serio, me divierte, y creo que a usted también, pero mi tiempo es limitadillo y prefiero leer más y escribir menos.


----------



## vidarr (2 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Pues estaba totalmente confundido..al poder usar en suiza los euros di por supuesto que estaba dentro, pese a que la moneda sea compartida con el franco
> gracias!



:8:

La moneda oficial en Suiza es el CHF (franco suizo), ¿no?

Franco suizo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Cosa distinta es que haya comerciantes que acepten euros, igual que yo puedo aceptar francos o dólares si me conviene o favorece mi negocio.


----------



## Renovatio (2 Jun 2010)

Perdon al resto por el spam de arriba.
Back to topic, también seria interesante ver si depende de los destinos cambia la reacción aduanera, no me digan por qué pero cuando yo vivia en Madrid me paraban muchisimo más los envios que desde que estoy en Valladolid (10 años).
O eso o es pura suerte.
Por supuesto, si usas un carrier, estás jodido, calcada fijo.
USPS suele "filtrar" mas.
También es verdad que nunca he hecho macro-pedidos a lo femstore, eso fijo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (2 Jun 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> Perdon al resto por el spam de arriba.
> Back to topic, también seria interesante ver si depende de los destinos cambia la reacción aduanera, no me digan por qué pero cuando yo vivia en Madrid me paraban muchisimo más los envios que desde que estoy en Valladolid (10 años).
> O eso o es pura suerte.
> Por supuesto, si usas un carrier, estás jodido, calcada fijo.
> ...



Eso es cierto, dependiendo de la ciudad, te los paran mas o menos.

Yo toda la vida en bilbao comprando por internet durante 8 años me han parado 2 paquetes

Uno porque la tienda de USA puso que el contenido era de 600$. Logico, querian pillar cacho.
El otro era una mierda de carcasa de HD de china, que valdria 15-20 €. Me pidieron factura de compra de ebay/paypal y me lo dieron sin problemas sin apoquinar nada.

Y hablo de que importo paquetes al año como 80-100 o asi tranquilamente.
En cambio compis en Madrid con la mitad de paquetes al año, siempre les han parado alguno.
Tambien es curioso que alguna vez abren los paquetes para ver el contenido y luego los cierran y les ponen un "sello" de hacienda como que ha sido inspeccionado.


----------



## femstore (2 Jun 2010)

vidarr dijo:


> :8:
> 
> La moneda oficial en Suiza es el CHF (franco suizo), ¿no?
> 
> ...



Si, es el franco suizo, pero todas las tiendas/comercios/restaurantes aceptan euros, por ello mi error!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jun 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> No, si al final del rifi rafe saldrá una ruta culinaria, ya verá... (Uso el "usted" visto lo visto, yo ya te tuteaba, por eso de que al pelear se pierden las formas)



No, si al final nos haremos buenos amigos...veo que coincidimos en lo culinario...Lo del lechazo con propina de 10.000 euros no le digo que no me atraiga...pero mejor se pega usted el viaje...


----------



## TorNO (2 Jun 2010)

Sabéis si existe algun tipo de gráfica que siga la evolución del precio de la/s *moneda/s *de plata de una onza?

Podría alguien, que comprara en 2005 monedas de una onza de plata, decirme su precio en aquellos tiempos?

Gracias a todos.


----------



## femstore (2 Jun 2010)

TorNO dijo:


> Sabéis si existe algun tipo de gráfica que siga la evolución del precio de la/s *moneda/s *de plata de una onza?
> 
> Podría alguien, que comprara en 2005 monedas de una onza de plata, decirme su precio en aquellos tiempos?
> 
> Gracias a todos.



numismáticamente hablando?


----------



## TorNO (2 Jun 2010)

No femstore, me referia a onzas tipo maple, eagle, filarmonicas, etc., en las que su "valor" principal sea la plata que contienen y no su valor numismatico.

Supongo que en las onzas con valor numismatico su precio será dispar, aunque no estaría mal que nos des algún ejemplo de monedas que en éstos últimos años se han revalorizado sustancialmente.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jun 2010)

TorNO dijo:


> Sabéis si existe algun tipo de gráfica que siga la evolución del precio de la/s *moneda/s *de plata de una onza?
> 
> Podría alguien, que comprara en 2005 monedas de una onza de plata, decirme su precio en aquellos tiempos?
> 
> Gracias a todos.



Por los hilos de metales se habían posteado gráficos del precio de los eagles. Salvo los de años clave (96) sigue el precio del metal con un overspot que es variable según la demanda (en general entre un 1 y 4 dólares por onza, mayor cuando la plata baja y la demanda sube).

Aviso a navegantes: Un dato interesante es el ratio (eagle de oro)/(eagle de plata). Es mucho más realista que el ratio ORO/PLATA.


----------



## femstore (2 Jun 2010)

TorNO dijo:


> No femstore, me referia a onzas tipo maple, eagle, filarmonicas, etc., en las que su "valor" principal sea la plata que contienen y no su valor numismatico.
> 
> Supongo que en las onzas con valor numismatico su precio será dispar, aunque no estaría mal que nos des algún ejemplo de monedas que en éstos últimos años se han revalorizado sustancialmente.




Para mi sólo tienen valor nusmismático el panda (y el elefante somalí).
Son las únicas que puedes vender con relativa facilidad pasados unos añitos, sin contar el valor de la plata.
un panda de 2005 seguramente ahora en ebay no lo veas por menos de 25 euros..y en 2005 ni por asomo te costaría más de 15 euros.

Eso sí, como dijo Monster en su día...también hay que saber donde venderlos, no es facil llegar con 5000 pandas y pretender que un numis te los compre.

Yo hasta 1000 piezas iguales podría llegar...por que puedo tener clientes para ellas...y no es por tirarme flores..pero creo que actualmente los numis españoles no comprarían más de 10...por lo que en este caso, si, es mejor comprar pensando en el valor del metal...o bien venderlas poco a poco en tus ratos libres :XX:

También se ha de tener en cuenta que el panda es la moneda con más overspot....yo creo que quien quiera invertir en ellos..debe hacerlo pensando en soltarlos poco a poco en el mercado numismático, bien sea físico o ebay...O eso, o directamente comprar otra moneda, como el maple (o el elefante somali )


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (2 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Para mi sólo tienen valor nusmismático el panda (y el elefante somalí).
> Son las únicas que puedes vender con relativa facilidad pasados unos añitos, sin contar el valor de la plata.
> un panda de 2005 seguramente ahora en ebay no lo veas por menos de 25 euros..y en 2005 ni por asomo te costaría más de 15 euros.
> 
> ...



Por curiosidad, ¿qué panda o elefante es susceptible de alcanzar una revalorización mayor, el que sólo tiene plata o el de relieves dorados?


----------



## femstore (2 Jun 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Por curiosidad, ¿qué panda o elefante es susceptible de alcanzar una revalorización mayor, el que sólo tiene plata o el de relieves dorados?



mmmm es dificil...
el de plata sube en mayor %

pero el de plata con relieve en oro incialmente se paga perfectamente el doble del precio de compra, aunque luego sube en menor % que el de plata sólo..por tanto más o menos te da lo mismo, y comercialmente se venden igual de bien los tres modelos, plata, plata con baños parciales de oro, y plata con el anverso pintado a color.


----------

